# Is my 12 week GSD just mellow?



## dystopiamachine (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey guys! I recently got a 12 week male GSD(mix?) puppy from a foster home, and so far he's had very few problems. In fact, so few that I'm kinda worried haha!  His behavior is really good and although he does act like a typical puppy, he's not quite the ball of endless energy I constantly hear about in pups. I just wanted a little reassurance that what he's doing is typical for his age and situation.

He's settled in rather well so far, I've had him for almost a week. When I let him out of the crate in the morning, go potty, eat breakfast and then go potty again, all he wants to do is play, and of course I oblige! But about thirty minutes of this he settles down onto a blanket and will stay there for a while. Not sleeping, just chilling out or idly chewing on a toy. This may sound sort of silly, but is this normal for a puppy his age? He is very likely still adjusting to living here with us and may need the downtime, but I've gotta be the concerned dog mom and ask.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Our GSD puppy is almost 11 weeks old and she's a ball of energy. But she'll play with my adult dog for 30 minutes or so and then they'll both sleep for a while. It's kind of up-and-down energy. Just like a baby is; awake for a while, sleep/rest a while, play again, chew on a toy, be taunted by my adult dog, eat, poop, go outside, sleep more. Puppies generally sleep/rest a TON, but they also play a lot too.

My male mix as a puppy was very relaxed and laid back though. There were some days he'd be a lunatic and then some days where he would just chill and be relaxed; and even now he can go, go, go all day or he can sleep and just chill for 15 hours a day.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i got my dog at 9 weeks old and he was laid back
and still is compared to some of the stories
i heard about.

after playing they're ready for a nap
or quiet time.

wow, how lucky you are. your dog
is idly chewing on his toy. you're lucky
it's not you, your clothes, the funiture
or whatever else he decides to chew on.

it's great to know there's another paranoid
dog owner out there. there's a lot of us.

enjoy the new pup. 

my dog is now 3 years old and he's always
sleeping.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

We have a mix that is content to lay around most of the time. The pure-bred stays busy almost all the time, unless I wear him out even then he seems to keep going. My wife calls him spazzmatic.


----------



## dystopiamachine (Jul 8, 2010)

@doggiedad: Haha thank you so much.  The moment we got home we were sure to enforce that biting us or chewing on anything else was not allowed and that chewing on his toys was-- with anything new (and we keep buying new stuff, he's gonna be a spoiled brat!) he looks to us as if wondering "is this okay? can I play with this?" before going at it and having a ball. We praise him and give him kisses when he plays with his toys. He's been VERY responsive to praise and to corrections-- usually it only takes one or two NO's for him to understand. 

I'm sure he'll start to get unruly as he hits that 'teenager' stage while he grows.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It may be normal for the particular pup. If he is eating and playing and seems happy then probably okay. A week is not very long for settling in. Give it some time and then update us!


----------



## dystopiamachine (Jul 8, 2010)

@Samba: Will do!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Same with our male pup, I think he was born in a coma! He's still very calm, no chewing problems, very well behaved and happy to just hang out when we're not playing or training- his older half-sister is the exact opposite! She's a very high energy dog, always looking for something to do, never enough time in the day to do everything she wants.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Same with our male pup, I think he was born in a coma! He's still very calm, no chewing problems, very well behaved and happy to just hang out when we're not playing or training- his older half-sister is the exact opposite! She's a very high energy dog, always looking for something to do, never enough time in the day to do everything she wants.



Sounds like mine but opposite; my four year old male is relaxed, calm and content and perfectly happy just hanging out all day and never had any behavioral problems, etc.
My 11-week old GSD puppy is a nutcase, and will try to chew on anything on the floor; whined/cried in the crate for the first 1.5 weeks, wants to play all the time -- although I think she's learning from him that sleeping and laying around the house is nice too. She's not too awful, I think she could be worse lol


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow i wish i had your situation. My 12 week old is wearing me out... I do the walking intense playtime, etc. He matches it stride for stride and still wants more. I'm constantly having to watch him because he's constantly exploring new things to get into. i need help slowing mine's down. I long for the day when he will just chill. My sister recently brought her toy poddle over and the poodle wore him out completely. I can't get another dog but i need a solution to his energy. Consider your dog a blessing... The other side (full of energy) has its own set of issues.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Justin0406 said:


> Wow i wish i had your situation. My 12 week old is wearing me out... I do the walking intense playtime, etc. He matches it stride for stride and still wants more. I'm constantly having to watch him because he's constantly exploring new things to get into. i need help slowing mine's down. I long for the day when he will just chill. My sister recently brought her toy poddle over and the poodle wore him out completely. I can't get another dog but i need a solution to his energy. Consider your dog a blessing... The other side (full of energy) has its own set of issues.


welcome to the world of GSD pups


----------



## WtxPA (Jun 10, 2010)

June is 15weeks old and plays by herself rather well. We run around and act like fools in the apartment quite a bit and take our long walks but for the most part, she's pretty mellow. She even hasn't gone "tazmanian devil" yet like my dog before her.


----------

